# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Yelizaveta's Photography and a Very Short Story

## yelizaveta

Hi all, just wanted to share a few things with you all:
First a short story I wrote a while back, it's a page long, but hopefully not awful...any critique, good or bad, would be appreciated  :smiley: 
http://www.authspot.com/Short-Storie...-Tracks.130704
Also, a few photographs of mine, I am an amateur photographer.  Again, any critique welcomed:
http://www.picable.com/Places/Cities...-Street.130733
http://www.picable.com/People/Woman-with-Dog.130734
http://www.picable.com/Nature/Season...ce-Tree.130731
http://www.picable.com/Abstract/Peeling-Paint.130732
http://www.picable.com/Nature/Season...ranches.130729
http://www.picable.com/Nature/Season...ced-Log.130730
which is your favorite?

----------

